# Seiko 7A38-7010 On A Strap. Suggestions Please.



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

On an impulse I bid for and recently won a very tidy Seiko 7A38-7010 on Ebay. It arrived today and while I'm delighted (and pleasantly surprised) that it all works and also with the condition of the watch body, movement, face and hands I'm not too impressed with the Bulova bracelet that it's come fitted with. That's definitely got to go.

I thought maybe a black leather strap with white stitching would look good.

It's the 7010 model with the ends of the bracelet shrouded by the case top and bottom so whatever I fit I imagine will have to be pretty slim to fit into the recess

Has anyone fitted a strap to one of these and how easy was it to source ?

At some point later I'd like to drop the 7A38 movement into a SKX007/9(ish) style case. I can't remember what model 7A38 that is I'm afraid and when I do I'll have it back on a bracelet, a Seiko one, but until then I fancy a black strap with white stitching.

Any suggestions regarding a possible strap source or maybe some pictures of this type of 7010 with a strap will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance, Chris









PS. If anyone wants a Bulova bracelet ?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

The search facility is your friend.

For example, see: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=69105&view=findpost&p=695554 (and scroll down).

More recently here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=42608&st=150 (posts # 151 through # 153).

Even a strap idea here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=53526&view=findpost&p=663617 (post # 164)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

^^ This is THE MAN to ask about that watch. Anything you want to know.


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> ^^ This is THE MAN to ask about that watch. Anything you want to know.


Hi David,

I couldn't agree more but in this instance I'm not so much looking for information about the watch (although you can never know too much) so much as trying to find out if anyone's been successful in fitting a strap to this model. There's some interesting pictures in the posts Paul sent me. The yellow strap was a bit too bright but the black leather one looked good.

All I have to do now is source one or something similar.

There were also some 'wrong' but quite good looking bracelets in Pauls posts. I'm not interested in restoring it to 'original' or 'as new' as I intend to wear it regularly and not put it into a box for display purposes.

If anyone's fitted a leather strap, or even a decent looking non-original bracelet, to one of these watches I'd love to see some pictures of it or get some information on where to buy one.

Of course, I could always jump a step or two and start looking for a 'lugged' 7A38 case to simply drop the movement into. Unfortunately the sort of case I'm looking for (SKX007/9 style) still commands a high price even with a knackered movement.

There's no rush. I've got the movement I wanted and it seems to be doing all it should. So far anyway ! All the functions work as they should and the day/date changes when it should.

Regards, Chris


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

I put my shrouded lug 7A38 on a nylon gasgasbones, so there are options


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

LuvWatch said:


> I put my shrouded lug 7A38 on a nylon gasgasbones, so there are options


PM sent requesting details. Thanks for the picture. Very nice looking watch.


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, congrats for the new find. Despite Paul's opinion on the subject, the two options I've liked the best and that fit in my 7A28-7049 are a double layer and a Bonetto, here are a couple of pics. You may want to try curved pins as well. Enjoy it!












PS: Sorry about the pics, that's as much as I have at hand right now.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> Despite Paul's opinion on the subject ....


:tongue_ss: Actually, Julio, you may remember the first strap I tried on my 7A38-6000 was this:



SEIKO7A38 said:


> Just as well I'd ordered one of these (as a *very* cheap interim solution) yesterday, eh ? :lookaround:


.... But it was only ever going to be an interim solution, until something better (i.e. a BoR bracelet) came along. :wink2:


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Jota said:
> 
> 
> > Despite Paul's opinion on the subject ....
> ...


 :angel_not: Fair enough Paul, but it seemed to me it was some provisional path towards a bracelet.

I will let it go sooner or later... as much as I love it (if not the one I like the best, undoubtedly one of them) I start to feel worried about scratching the bezel and think it three or more times before I wear it. And, as you may have seen, I am a watch "enjoyer" more than a collector in the true sense of the word.

Cheers!


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> I will let it go sooner or later... as much as I love it ....


That wasn't meant as any kind of a hint, Julio :angel_not: - more a gentle leg-pull. :wink2:


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Jota said:
> 
> 
> > I will let it go sooner or later... as much as I love it ....
> ...


I very well know my man, no worries. But I truly remember you each time I am about to pick it for the day and eventually leave it in the box. I am sure you have tracked them down on the internet more than once. We are quite on our own, aren't we?


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Jota said:


> I am sure you have tracked them down on the internet more than once.


But of course I have, Julio. :wink2:



Jota said:


> We are quite on our own, aren't we?


If you read the beginning of the '7A38-6000 Dinky Diver' thread again, you'll see I know of at least 2 other owners.

But I still think *our two* are the best examples though. :thumbup:


----------



## Jota (Jun 22, 2011)

SEIKO7A38 said:


> Jota said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure you have tracked them down on the internet more than once.
> ...


Sure I remember and actually they show up together with your thread when a search is made. I hope i don't offend anyone, but I meant to say they barely look like a 6000 unless you are an expert. And you are, and I am not. Have a great week!


----------

